# Rebuilding a 24' pontoon



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I know this isn't a pontoon lover site but there might be someone here thats intrested in this thread,im going to make this a fishing boat that i can fish the lakes or bays in full comfort!The boat is a 24' monark, the motor is a 1996 Johnson 112 that I had to have rebuilt. I've had my boat for over a year now but haven't done much to it because rebuilding the motor took up my seat money and then some. My plan is change my current layout to a fishing layout, I going to have fishing seats in all four corners but still retain all my couches and sun deck in between. I'm gonna use a double bimini but it will be mounted so it dosent interfear with casting from the front and rear fishing stations! I plan on using vinyl flooring and building a raised helm stand for a better view for the captian. I'm changing all lights to led and adding led rope lights around the furniture. Some of this I've done as I've had the boat for over a year but I'm gonna start from the beginning! Here she is the day I got her and cleaned her up the best I can!



















The interior dosent look as good anymore, when I did my first cleaning I used ALOT of bleach not knowing it would ruin them, plus after the motor blew I was pretty mad and it sat in the Texas sun for a long time uncovered.



















You can see the difference in carpet color where it's faded over the years. It's also really thin you can see the backing in a few spots










Here is a pic of the motor running after the rebuild and the trolling motor I got shortly after


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I did a little updating to the outside first as it's alot cheaper than new seats! The old graphics where fading and missing in some spots and I had finally ordered my new double bimini that was red so the original color wasn't going to work here's the progress! Stripped the graphics and sanded smooth










I masked all the rails with tape then primed after a few coats of primer the paint went on










I parked it in the yard and let the Texas sun go to work










Next I installed the double bimini










Then the led anchor and navigation lights went on



















Then I added the graphics that I did for my grandpaw, he wanted me to name my son after him but we didn't so I did the next best thing and named the boat after him, he thought this was great!!










Here is a pic with him sitting with me on one of our cruises










Here is a few shots of the boat after the above modification


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've also started on taking apart the interior, here is a few pics


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I ordered my seats the other day, here is a few pics of what has come in so far...














































I'm still missing my front couches, armrest and lean back lounges to complete my furniture minus the console, I also ordered my vinyl flooring it should be here Tuesday. Here is a quick drawling I did (don't laugh I'm no artist) of how I want my layout done!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been working on my boat lately,I finally got all my new interior bought and delivered. I stripped all the old furniture and trashed it, next I removed the carpet, my floor is still solid so I just sanded it smooth and filled any voids with filler.










Next I installed my new vinyl floor, this is some tuff stuff its definitely the way to go if you fish. It has a texture so it's not slick when wet!



















Next I put my rails up there and set my new sets up there also, I didn't bolt anything down just wanted to see what it looked like





































Here is my lil man ready to take a ride to the fishin hole


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I like it. Often thought about rebuilding one for fishing.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

great project. looks really good.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the replys. I've been working hard trying to build a first class fishing boat! I'm going to have some powder coating done on the fence rails and I will replace the aluminum panel with new and hopefully have it wrapped in coustom graphics with a fish theme! If everything goes as good as it has been it should look pretty good!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man you are doing a great job, looks like sweet ride. I love my pontoon boat.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks awesome! I have one ? How shallow will it run? Seems like it would go very shallow. I think the boat is awesome and looks even better
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the nice words guys! I've got alot more work done lately. The pic with all the seats on the boat was just temporary, I just couldn't resist setting them up. Since then I have done alot of welding on my rails here's some pics of the progress

This is where my console will be in front of a gate so I cut it out and got some tubing to replace it










Here it is all welded up, notice the new upright support bars I added










Here is where I changed the rear fence to accept the new layout










Here is the new sundeck after it got welded up










Here is the sundeck in the boat



















This is how much room I have in the back


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice! I'am almost done with my Alumacraft rebuild can't wait to show it off.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Well since my last post I've removed all the wall skins and I've been sanding like crazy here latley, ive been trying to get my fence frames worthy of some new paint. I finally got it sanded and bought some good paint and primer today, my father in law (painter by trade) stopped by today to shoot some color for me.




























This is a good shot of everything painted except for the rub rails and my front gate that I'm going to modify to fit over the trolling motor when it's stowed










If all goes well I'll make a ton of progress this weekend, finish the painting, then I can install my rail paneling in the frames and bolt down the fence and rub rails on the boat. After that is done it will be all down hill from there!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Good looking project. I always thought a big pontoon boat would be neat for cruising on.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

awesome job !! adding plexiglass around the rear fence will help reduce engine noise


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks , hardcore I plan on buying a sheet of this stuff I seen a bass pro, it's called king starboard it's like a marine plywood except it's plastic. I'm going to build a sink/ counter/ food prep area out of it so I can clean fish right there and throw them on the grill that will be mounted behind it! I also plan on building a top to cover the motor opening, I'm adding rod holders all around it and putting the hose for the wash down kit in there.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Progress progress progress, got most of my fence panels installed today! Ill say it has been the hardest thing ive done so far and if I never do it again it's too soon! With that said it looks great, there was a few spots that the panel didn't lay as flat as I would have liked but most of it will be covered by couches. The worst part was the corners. I got a few pics hopefully soon I'll have them mounted on the boat and can start mounting my seats.














































I still have the tops to finish and the front gate but it still needs some mods for the trolling motor to fit.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Man that is nice!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank ya Sir. Im really trying to build a nice boat, I plan on keeping it for A LONG time so I really want to get it right. I'm getting excited about my interior, between new seats/floor to woodgrain on the console and stearing wheel, to a raised platform covered with teak wood for the console I think it's gonna look sweet!!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is the design I've been working on with a sign company, I think this will for sure set it off


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I finished my rails today, and I also got my front gate modified to accept the trolling motor. My father in law is suppost to be coming over soon to finish painting for me, there's my rubrails, the front gate and some touchups on the big section of rails! I'm strongly considering painting the tube risers the same red that my rubrails will be painted but I haven't made my mind up yet!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a sweet valentines gift from my wife today!! This is the grill I've been wanting for awhile and never bought it! It has 2 burners and uses the big propane tank instead of the little green ones. Now the fish can be jerked straight from the water to the grill!




























Here's the snazzy lil cover that came with it



















This is the SS set of cooking tools I won in a drawing at a work convention



















This will make a nice addition to the boat once I build the sink/ counter


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

That will work great on there. Anymore progress on the boat?


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Haven't done much more after setting the rails up there and bolting them down. HOPEFULLY weather permitting my father in law can finish painting this weekend and that will be a big step forward. I'm ready to get this thing done so I can cover it in fish slime!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been wanting to give my motor a facelift for some time now and I figured since my boat is looking alot newer why not the engine to? Well I started sanding away today, I got it all sanded (except the cowl) and started painting....I used self etching primer and primed it real good and then started laying down the paint! I wish I had gotten some before pics but I got carried away and forgot, here is some pics



















You can see in this pic I had just started with the black paint on the lower unit





































Here is a up close pic of the paint, I loved the way it looked once applied. It is black metallic and it has a white/silver flake in it....it looks like brand new oem paint...(at least I think it does)










I'm almost done sanding the cowl I just ran outta time today, had church this evening.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks good! Thanks for the update.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Keep us posted. Great job BTW....


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my rub rails painted today, everything looks good I can't wait till tomorrow so I install them here's a few pics!!!

Here's the primer





































I didn't get a pic of the completed project because It got dark, I'll get a few tomorrow when I install them!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I got some more pics of the rub rail, keep in mind that the tube risers will be painted also it was just to windy yesterday and the boat won't fit in the shop!























































I'm also gonna get some new corner caps, they will get a nice coat of red also!!!!it's coming together!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Very cool....


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Got some stuff done today, my dad helped me finish up the fence panels where it needed more screws and the aluminum trim that covers the splice. Also got a good start on the helm stand. We built the frame out of the strips of plywood we had cut up awhile back! We didn't mount the top because we gotta drill some holes in the deck for the wiring and we still got to add some wood where the seat pedestal will be mounted to give it some beef to hold on to! We did mount the frame on the boat and while I had it up there I couldn't resist holding some LEDs up there to see what it would look like....also cut the aluminum c channel to dress up the top edge!










We added alot more bracing under it but I didn't get a pic


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Worked some more today on the boat. We mounted some wood under where the captain seat pedestal will be mounted to give it some beef to screw to! We also mounted the top deck of the helm stand for good, and we drilled 3 holes for the wiring and steering cable one in the console one in the stand and one in the floor! Got all my teak wood installed and looking good, tomorrow well grout it and hopefully bolt the console down along with some seats....if all goes well tomorrow there is a good chance we will wrap the sundeck with carpet and get it on the boat, then the gas tank can go in!!! Here's some pics




























We also had enough scrap vinyl to cover the bottom frame of the stand


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Finished the grout in the teak yesterday, it took two goes but I've got nice results now


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I finished up the engine cowl yesterday, it was ALOT of sanding and scraping but it looks pretty good and will look even better when I get my graphics on it...still have to paint the bracket that holds the motor but it will be fast and easy because I already sanded it!





































Also got a real good start on wraping the sundeck, we decided to just go with carpet for now since the budget is blown outta the water and I'm wanting to finish this thing...we added aluminum angle to dress up the edges...I've still got to finish the trim but we ran out so another trip to lowes and it should be finished


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

My dad helped me alot today and we got a ton of stuff done! We finished the helm stand and mounted the console and captain seat, we finished the sundeck and mounted it on the boat, we mounted all the couches and leanbacks, mounted one of the fishing chairs in the rear (still have 2 to left to mount). We got alot done and that means I'm getting closer to catching some fish!


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice sled. Now all you need is three 300's so it'll do 107mph.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha, that would be cool to keep up with the scb boats!! I do plan on repowering down the road....I'm still undecided as to what HP I want....I'm not going less that 150 but I'd like to have a 225verado! And I'm adding a center pontoon to hold the extra weight with a bilt in transom rated for the HP so it will be safe!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

You are making that first class. Very well done. When you add the third pontoon it should make it run more shallow.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, that was one of the benefits is shallow running, between that and a hydraulic Jack plate it should run pretty shallow....it will also get a set of lifting strakes on all three pontoons, that combined with big HP will make it plain out and really move...two log pontoons don't plain they plow the water and that's 99.9% of the reason I can only hit 24mph, but that will soon change!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks Good


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Got alot of odds and ends finished today. Installed the new battery cables, installed all new fuel lines, we finally got the controls mounted the original shift cables where long enough so I was able to salvage them. We built the armrest/ control holder built....I got some pics





































This is where the throttle cables come through the floor and through the armrest, the sink stand will be next to this and will cover the holes and places with no vinyl/carpet


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Built the sink/galley area today...it went pretty good, now you won't see ant cables or wiring from the controls except about 3" worth where they come out of the armrest and attach to the throttle! I still need a counter top I'm going to use a material called starboard that will work good...










Here is where the control cables come through the floor










This is where they leave the sink stand and go through the armrest we built yesterday



















This is the deck plate I installed










When opened I will use it to route the BBQ propain hose from the grill to the bottle, that way I won't have to open the front door to hook up the hose!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I've got a lil bit more done to the boat, I salvaged a few doors from my old layout and used them on my sink/galley aera. I ordered my flush dash mount kit for my gps and installed it today, my new gas cap from backtoboating.com also showed up and hopefully it will get installed tomorrow!!!










Also mounted the steering box and wheel










Here's the template they sent me










I traced it on the console with a pen










No turning back now




























Here's my new SS gas cap


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

You are doing a great job. Mounted my gps/ fishfinder with a flush mount in my pontoon also, makes for a clean look. Been following this thread since you started it , your gonna have one nice boat when your done. Cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a bunch of pics of the maiden voyage but here is a few of the highlight photos


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Got my gauges in last night and installed today well almost. They aren't wired yet but they are still in... I got a tach, fuel, trim, water pressure and volt... I'm going to work on the wiring tomorrow because we have some running around to do this evening and might even get a start on installing all my LEDs!










First hole is always the hardest




























they are not tightened up yet that's why a couple of them are leaning a bit.


----------



## Bugsbunnyboater (May 22, 2009)

I love the work you did looks great


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, this was a long project and a huge undertaking for me. I learned a lot about boats with this build and I have built 3 others since this one. Sadly I sold this rig last year but on the bright side I bought a 27' tritoon that just waiting to be built. I'm just saving my money up so I can get a good start on it. If I could sell my Jon boat that would be a real help!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Great job on this one, you inspired me to get me one. Got it last night. Not going all out like you did, but new carpet, and some shoe shine...


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Also where did you get your console at?


----------



## Mrtoler (Dec 2, 2010)

There are several options on furniture and consoles

Restorepontoon.com
Veada.com
Pontoonspecialist.com
Pontoonstuff.com

Just pick one you like, the one on this boat came from pontoonstuff. My next one will be the big fiberglass one from veada

I'd go with vinyl flooring over carpet, carpet belongs in a home! My .02


----------



## fishshallow (Feb 2, 2006)

Man that thing turned out great! Nice job.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great project, keep us posted..


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great rebuild looks like you put lots if thought bad hours into it, I love how the re upholstery turned out, way to go looks like your grandson is pleased, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

